# BFD 1124p Output level adjustments?



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Is there a way to increase the gain (or output levels) on this device?
I want to use it with a set of Infinity Prelude MTS speakers on the subs only. I wish to use the balanced out of mr preamp to the power amp and the single ended preamp outputs to the 1124p that will then be used to drive the subs amps. The sub amps have very limited adjustments to the gain and there the resulting output of the 1124p is too low to use and still obtain a usable level match between the main speakers and the sub units. Should I go back to a Velodyne sms-1? (other suggestions welcome)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try putting the operating level switch on the back to the -10 dBV position if it is not already set that way.


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the reply JohnM, 
I did have that one set, it was helpful but it didn't seem to do enough.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

HillCountry said:


> Is there a way to increase the gain (or output levels) on this device?





HillCountry said:


> Many thanks for the reply JohnM,
> I did have that one set, it was helpful but it didn't seem to do enough.


No, the BFD does not have an overall output (or input) level adjustment, except what is effected by the EQ filters you dial in. And the -10 / +4 dB switches have no affect on output level. They merely change the operating range of the input signal, from low-level (-10) to high-level (+4).




> The sub amps have very limited adjustments to the gain and there the resulting output of the 1124p is too low to use and still obtain a usable level match between the main speakers and the sub units.


Is everything OK with the BFD removed from the signal chain? If so, perhaps you went overboard with cutting filters and have reduced the output level too low. If so, you might re-EQ with a combination of boost and cut filters, so that the output signal level is closer to the input level.

Aside from that, there should be no reason that your pre-amp’s output can’t drive the sub amp. But if that’s the case, a new amp might be in order. If it’s a pro amp you’re using, you might want to take a look at my gain structure article, which you can find at the link in my signature.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Wayne A. 
It's not an issue with any individual component but only an issue with the difference in gain between the balanced and unbalanced from the pre to the 1124. The filters on the 1124v are basically set so there is a reasonable compromise between gains and cuts. My setup does not have huge room issues. There is an issue with ceiling/floor and another with left/right boundaries. The front and rear walls are not a problem due to the distance involved. The correction requires us basically +- 6db and only within a couple of narrows bands. Everything else is very minor. My pre can swing 16v and it only takes 4v to driver my power amp for full output. There just isn’t enough gain adjustment on the sub to offset the difference between the single ended out versus XLR out. There is not enough gain in the 1124 to help out. The subs and towers were not designed to be used that way, I was just hoping to make it work. I had a Velodyne SMS-1 with enough gain to work, I think I may need to go back to that. Unfortunately there is only a mono out with it. (no stereo subs) 

I could add a seperate pre to the 1124 but I just don't want all that in the chain just for a sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I understand, you’re using your pre amp’s balanced outputs to drive an amp for your Infinity speakers, and the unbalanced outputs for the sub. But there’s a big difference between the balanced vs. unbalanced output levels, and the latter don’t have enough “juice” to drive the sub at the volume levels you would normally use?

If you don’t want to use something like the Samson S-Convert to boost the signal level, you might try a vintage pro audio analog parametric EQ in place of the BFD, such as the Rane PE-17, Symetrix 551 or Ashly 571, among others. Analog EQs typically have a main level adjustment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

You have it exactly right Wayne, 
I wasn't aware of the S-convert so that one is something I really need to look at. I'll also check into the other specific models you recommended. I had considered some of the vintage solutions but the few I looked at did not really have the flexibility in the lowest octaves since they were designed towards full bandwidth use. You have been a great help.

Thanks Wayne, 
Patrick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I had considered some of the vintage solutions but the few I looked at did not really have the flexibility in the lowest octaves since they were designed towards full bandwidth use.


Right - that was the case with the really old ones. The models I mentioned, however, (and others) can have any filter set anywhere in the frequency spectrum, so you get 4-5 filters that can all be dedicated to the bass frequencies.

Oh, one other model I forgot to mention, the digital Yamaha YDP-2006. It has six filters and an input level control, as well as other stuff only a digital component can offer - delay settings, recallable memory settings, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

I took a quick peek at the Yamaha -looks interesting. 
I need to download a manual and check into it further. 
Are there any issues I could run into with any of the devices you mentioned if I should need to use RCA-XLR or XLR-RCA cables?

Regards, 
Patrick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is always the potential for a hum (ground loop) issue, but if you haven't already had that with the BFD it shouldn't be an issue. The Yamaha only has XLR inputs; the Rane, Asnly and Symetrix all have both XLR and 1/4”. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HillCountry (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Wayne -
You expertise and assistance is much appreciated as well as the time sent.
I'll take a better look at the other recommendations as well. I just took a very brief look so far and the Yamaha specs looked rather nice so that was my reason for commenting on that one in particular. 

BTW - I'm in Austin so we aren't all that far apart.

Have a great afternoon, 
Patrick


----------

